# My Shows Group Sort by Oldest Date



## ertyu (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm one who prefers not to have My Shows listed in groups, unfortunately that has ceased to be an option.

One thing that would make my use of groups more palatable is being able to have groups in My Shows sorted by the oldest show contained in each group.

As an aside, it would also be nice to have an option to keep suggestions out of groups of requested recordings.


----------

